# wages



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

What is the average basic wage per hour, i know you say pay is not good but what is the wage ...Thanks Angie xx


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

It depends on the type of job that you do but shop work for example would be around 5 euros per hour. Go to the eures cyprus website to check out the jobs.


----------

